# Best surf rod and reel for the $



## Dickson (Apr 2, 2014)

Having never gone surf fishing and being new to the area, was wondering what durable setup could be had on the cheap. The last rods I bought were Tica as, I had bought one for inshore fishing and it has become my only rod for inshore. Not looking to break the bank due to not having a job when I get there. I will most certainly need the serenity and adrenalin of fishing to keep my head in the game. :headknock Also, seems that this would be the easiest access to the gulf.


----------



## Saltblood (Apr 2, 2014)

This was my surf setup for a while. I really like the rod. Its just like the okuma surf rods. For fifty bucks you would be hard to beat it.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/qua...-convertible/pid-11395?N=273169066+4294967138

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/hur...pid-360325?color=Black&N=101394131+4294956745


----------



## Dickson (Apr 2, 2014)

I guess there is none better than this setup?????


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Pick up a Penn Jigmaster and fill it with 30 or 40# mono. It's been catching bull reds in the gulf for more than 50 years is my guess. I picked up a couple of refurbished ones from FTU for about $40 each a couple of years ago. I use Ocean Master 10' rods that about $110 at Bass Pro shops. 10' Ugly sticks will also work for less.


----------



## jct1 (Jan 26, 2010)

*surf rod and reel*

X2 on the Penn reel and ugly stick. The jig master is easy to work on and replace parts. Ugly sticks have been around for a long time as well.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Blood is right.Aint gonna get out any cheaper than that!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't beat a 7 foot Ugly Stik Catfish Special Medum/Heavy ($30) with a Garcia 5500C3 spooled with 20 pound Berkley Big Game for whiting through bull reds. For bigger, I love my Ugly Stik 10 foot Dipsey Diver http://thedaytripper.com/daytrip/fort-davis-tx/
with a Penn Squall 15 for small/ medium sharks in casting range.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Can't beat a 7 foot Ugly Stik Catfish Special Medum/Heavy ($30) with a Garcia 5500C3 spooled with 20 pound Berkley Big Game for whiting through bull reds. For bigger, I love my Ugly Stik 10 foot Dipsey Diver http://thedaytripper.com/daytrip/fort-davis-tx/
> with a Penn Squall 15 for small/ medium sharks in casting range.


X2 this is a 6500 c though :texasflag


----------



## Dickson (Apr 2, 2014)

Not to good with a baitcaster...


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

Find some guys here to go fish with on the beach idea...I did the beach thing and if you not a diehard it not for everyone especially your bait casting comment what does that mean? I like the piers it is easier on your vehicle, more comfortable, restrooms food drinks depending which one, and provides structure for the fish. Also you can get out to deeper water by walking and if you don't cast a mile it's to your advantage. Plus watch the reports of seaweed it can be a nemesis off the beach.


----------



## Dickson (Apr 2, 2014)

gordaskipper said:


> Find some guys here to go fish with on the beach idea...I did the beach thing and if you not a diehard it not for everyone especially your bait casting comment what does that mean? I like the piers it is easier on your vehicle, more comfortable, restrooms food drinks depending which one, and provides structure for the fish. Also you can get out to deeper water by walking and if you don't cast a mile it's to your advantage. Plus watch the reports of seaweed it can be a nemesis off the beach.


Meaning: Anyone can drop bait to the bottom with a bait caster but, not everyone is good casting with one. I would be one of the latter. All good info, thanks guys!!!:smile:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The words "cheap" and "fishing" shouldn't even be used in the same sentence, especially surf fishing. I use mostly conventional reels in the surf, but I bought a Penn Battle 6000 on a 12' Penn Prevail rod for my wife a few years ago and its been working great. It was around $175.00 for the rod and reel, and that's about as cheap as I would go on a combo to surf fish with.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

actually, sharkchum reminded me of something, I got a penn spinfisher 750SSM and a 8' rod combo from tackledirect for $109 a couple of years ago. That reel is similar to the one sharkchum is talking about. Actually, a step "above" if you believe the Penn website. That was a good deal.

Hey, i just checked the tackledirect website. They have a 750SSM on a 9' Ugly stick COMBO for 139. That thing will handle all bull reds and bull drums, jacks, plus random crazy things from the surf. Holds like 250 yd of 20lb. 
http://www.tackledirect.com/penn-750ssm-bws110090-ugly-stik-combo-9750bw902mh.html

The newer version of the same reel, ALONE is 179.

For conventionals, I use those avets on the sand. Daiwa Sealine is very popular too, and a great bargain.

OK, I felt pressure to post a pic since sharkchum did. That is the $109 combo on my left (different rod... 12' uglystik).


----------



## Dickson (Apr 2, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> The words "cheap" and "fishing" shouldn't even be used in the same sentence, especially surf fishing. I use mostly conventional reels in the surf, but I bought a Penn Battle 6000 on a 12' Penn Prevail rod for my wife a few years ago and its been working great. It was around $175.00 for the rod and reel, and that's about as cheap as I would go on a combo to surf fish with.


I'm more concerned with getting out there and not liking it. As stated before I have never surf fished. Nice fish by the way...do you keep them that big. Here I like striper at the lower end of the slot fillets are more tender and do taste better.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

You can get Fin nor sportfisher reels on ebay for 40 to 60 bucks and Okuma rods for about $50. You don't need to spend much to get started but these are very impressive for the price. I've been using and liking Penn Pursuits for about 5 years and decided to change it up. I recommend them as well. Good luck with the fishing and with finding a job. Not many people on these forums seem to favor spinning reels, but they are now what I prefer, and yes I use both.


:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Just remember that within reason and to an extent, you get what you pay for in the fishing world in my opinion....


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Love these kinds of threads. Wish I could find the old pics of mine with a 6.5' Medium action Ugly Stik and a 4000 Shimano spinning reel. Everything from bull reds to 4' sharks with that rig spooled with 15lb. P-Line and 30lb mono shock leader. Here is the latest using my high$(take that with a grain of salt) rig: Penns 550sg on Break-away10.5' rod spooled with 17lb. P-Line and that same 30lb. mono shock. Only problem once in a while is cut offs from sharks as I refuse to use wire drops/leads.
Get what you can afford and get out there. Having fun is the main thing.


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

*rods*



Dickson said:


> Having never gone surf fishing and being new to the area, was wondering what durable setup could be had on the cheap. The last rods I bought were Tica as, I had bought one for inshore fishing and it has become my only rod for inshore. Not looking to break the bank due to not having a job when I get there. I will most certainly need the serenity and adrenalin of fishing to keep my head in the game. :headknock Also, seems that this would be the easiest access to the gulf.


reels
avet,mls,jx
pen 309,4/0 senator
newell
rods 
anything over 8 to 9ft you good to go
ftu the have good surf 9ft rods


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

edjman and I went down south for some big drum fishing recently and had a big night on the pier catching monster drum. His spinning tackle caught about four of the 11 we landed that night. All were 38" to 44" long and hard fighters.
edjman landed two on his light(trout sized) Fin nor spinning tackle, took him a while :>)
His larger one did a good job of bring in a big ugly or two.
My two level winds out fished his two spinning by far, getting better distance for one thing.
Since I injured my hand that same trip, right thumb will have surgery soon, I am thinking about those spinning rigs, lol.
Thanks sharkchum for describing your rig I like the way it looks and appears to handle big fish in the surf.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

What do you mean out fished by far? I would bet money that my size 80 sportfisher reel could get in anything and cast as far as the gear you use. If the size 40 had a heavy action rod I could landed those quickly and easily. Don't fault the reel for that. I've used both types of reels enough now to be a good judge on the capabilities of spinning reels. As long as they ain't the crappy ones...then you will have problems. That is what I fished with at first and that shook my faith in them.

But what do I know...
:biggrin:
:work::work:
HARDHEADS


----------



## jmichael (Sep 16, 2013)

*FTU rods*

FTU surf rods are awesome and provide a good bang for your buck. Never had one fail on me.


----------



## AJason (Mar 13, 2006)

I use 10-12ft ugly stiks & Ocean Master rods and about every reel under the sun. I try to make sure they hold at least 300yds of 20-30lb test (at least 250yds) and often buy reels that seem like good value (old model closeouts etc). I use and have used Abu Garcia 7500,9-1000, Quantum, Okuma for baitcasting & Fin Noir/Penn/Quantum spinning reals. I tend to prefer baitcasters with the heavy weights... sometimes I leave the bait click on if backlash is a concern... rarely an issue on surf rigs.

As I think about it, a stiff 10ft rod that can launch an 8oz spider weight (I like the stainless weights at gander mountain...hold up better...and often use 60lb mono for a shock leader on 7/0-10/0 circle hooks) and any reel that can hold about 250yds+ of 20lb+ test line will get you there. Tight lines!

On my leaders I make them out of mono using a dropper loop knot (about 6 inches long on the loop) like below to mount the hook and a palomar knot to secure it.
http://www.animatedknots.com/droppe...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
http://www.animatedknots.com/paloma...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
and on each end a surgeons loop knot (small for attaching a snap swivel and big to loop around my spider weight on the bottom)
http://www.animatedknots.com/surgeo...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

takes a little practice but will save you a lot of money in the long run from buying gear with all the beads and swivels.

Jason


----------

